

WEIS2012 Workshop - Information Security papers  - pella
http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/program.html

======
pella
Empirical Analysis of Data Breach Litigation

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Romanosky_WEIS2012.pd...](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Romanosky_WEIS2012.pdf)

\---

Is Patient Data Better Protected in Competitive Healthcare Markets?

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Gaynor_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

The Privacy Economics of Voluntary Over-disclosure in Web Forms

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Preibusch_WEIS2012.pd...](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Preibusch_WEIS2012.pdf)

\---

Security Resources, Capabilities and Cultural Values: Links to Security
Performance and Compliance

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Kwon_WEIS2012.doc>

\---

Software Security Economics: Theory, in Practice

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Neuhaus_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Sectoral and Regional Interdependency of Japanese Firms under the Influence of
Information Security Risks

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Jenjarrussakul_WEIS20...](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Jenjarrussakul_WEIS2012.pdf)

\---

Why do Nigerian Scammers Say They are From Nigeria?

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Herley_WEIS2012.pdf>

HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4136016>

\---

Analysis of eCrime in Crowd-sourced Labor Markets: Mechanical Turk vs.
Freelancer

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Garg_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Can We Afford Integrity by Proof-of-Work? Scenarios Inspired by the Bitcoin
Currency

<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2041492>

\---

Measuring the Cost of Cybercrime

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Anderson_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

A Closer Look at Information Security Costs

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Brecht_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

IT Security Investment and Gordon-Loeb’s 1/e Rule

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Baryshnikov_WEIS2012....](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Baryshnikov_WEIS2012.pdf)

\---

Who Sometimes Violates the Rule of the Organizations? An Empirical Study on
Information Security Behaviors and Awareness

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Takemura_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

To Invest or Not to Invest? Assessing the Economic Viability of a Policy and
Security Configuration Management Tool

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Demetz_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Online Promiscuity: Prophylactic Patching and the Spread of Computer
Transmitted Infections

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Kelley_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Contagion in Cybersecurity Attacks

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Baldwin_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

The Effect of Fraud Investigation Cost on Pay-Per-Click Advertising

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Chen_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Ad-blocking Games: Monetizing Online Content Under the Threat of Ad Avoidance

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Vratonjic_WEIS2012.pd...](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Vratonjic_WEIS2012.pdf)

\---

Choice Architecture and Smartphone Privacy: There’s a Price for That

<http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Egelman_WEIS2012.pdf>

\---

Would You Sell Your Mother’s Data? Personal Data Disclosure in a Simulated
Credit Card Application

[http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Malheiros_WEIS2012.pd...](http://weis2012.econinfosec.org/papers/Malheiros_WEIS2012.pdf)

